# PowerPoint XP Bildschirmpräsentation aber wie



## kirchel (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute!
Vorab erstmal wollte ich sagen das mir zwar klar ist das es diese thema hier auf dem board schon gibt, aber ich mit den beiträgen dazu nix anfangen kann.
Mit Hilfe von Google und der suchfunktion hier bin ich bis jetzt noch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.
Mein Problem  ist  folgendermaßen, ich hab eine Präsentation gemacht und weis jetzt nicht wie ich sie speichern soll damit es eine Bildschirmpräsentation wird. 
(damit meine ich das man die Präsentation auch abspielen kann ohne Powerpoint zu öffnen.
Ich hab schon versucht die datei umzubenennen, aber hat auch nix gebracht, ob nun *.pps *oder *.ppt nix will  hinhauen. 
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand dabei weiter helfen könnte, das einzige was ich will ist doch nur eine Präsentation welche sich ähnlich wir ein
Flash film öffnen läst und ohne andere anwendungen zu benutztn abgespielt werden kann. Danke schonmal im vorraus!

mfg
Kirchel

p.s. hab version Powerpoint XP


----------



## Sinac (14. Oktober 2003)

Du musst beim speichern als Datentyp "Pack & Go" auswählen.

Greetz...Sinac


----------



## kirchel (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
dieser beitrag von mir ist zwar schon was älter aber ist heute wieder sehr aktuell.
Wie mache ich eine Präsentation, die unabhängig von anderen anwendungen abgespielt werden kann, und gleichzeitig die Datei größe  nicht zu nimmt. Mein Problem ist das ich die Präsentation per E-Mail verschicken muss. Wenn ich es mache wie  du meinst "@Sinac" macht powerpoint aus dem ganzen 3 Dateien, die insgesamt um die 15 MB groß sind.  Gibt es keine möglichkeit die ganze Präsentation in einer Datei, die nicht größer als 5 MB ist zu speichern.
Bitte helft mir.
Danke

mfg

David


----------



## Sinac (3. Dezember 2003)

Hm, wie das mit der Anzahl der Datein aussieht weiß ich nicht, wegen der Größe musst du mal schaun ob du das was mit den Bildern machen kannst. Schau mal in die Suche, da hab ich sowas auch schonmal gefragt wie man die kleiner bekommt!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## kirchel (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
dieser beitrag von mir ist zwar schon was älter aber ist heute wieder sehr aktuell.
Wie mache ich eine Präsentation, die unabhängig von anderen anwendungen abgespielt werden kann, und gleichzeitig die Datei größe  nicht zu nimmt. Mein Problem ist das ich die Präsentation per E-Mail verschicken muss. Wenn ich es mache wie  du meinst "@Sinac" macht powerpoint aus dem ganzen 3 Dateien, die insgesamt um die 15 MB groß sind.  Gibt es keine möglichkeit die ganze Präsentation in einer Datei, die nicht größer als 5 MB ist zu speichern.
Bitte helft mir.
Danke

mfg

David


----------



## Visitor (3. Dezember 2003)

... Gibt es keine möglichkeit die ganze Präsentation in einer Datei, die nicht größer als 5 MB ist zu speichern.


Kann es sein dass die Bilder im  *.BMP format sind?

Wenn du blder mit maximal 256 Farben verwendest konvertiere die Bilder in GIF format.

Bei mehr als 256 Faben - JPG.


z. B. mit  IrfanView


http://www.freeware.de/software/Programm_IrfanView_4247.html


----------

